# Icons



## chemistry_geek (Jan 28, 2002)

OK, I've looked though hell and high water for a specific Netscape icon that is a 3D cube with the Netscape logo pasted all over it.  I've seen it in screenshots of Linux distributions and it was even in my LinuxPPC 2000 when it was installed on my HD.  I'm not installing Linux just to get that icon.  Does anyone here know which icon I'm refering to?  I figured you guys in the design crowd would know what I'm talking about, or where I can find one.


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 2, 2002)

I found it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I made my own Mac OS X version of the icon.. It's not exatcly like the picture, but it's close.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 3, 2002)

Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you 
very much


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 3, 2002)

wdw:

Did you make this icon or did you find it somewhere?  I can think of some similar icons on a translucent/transparent colorless/slight shade of white cube with the X Windows "X" on it.  It would be nice to have the same "cube" (angles/perspective) as the Netscape icon you supplied for the Adobe Acrobat Reader icon and BBEdit icon.


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 4, 2002)

I made it myself.
I could make some more for other applications.
Which apps do you want?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 4, 2002)

wdw:

Here is what I'm imagining.  The AOL Instant Messenger icon is a trigonal pyrammid (A triangle on all four sides/faces of a 3D triangle) with part of the inside hollowed out with a sphere inside of it.  The sphere is a dark pearlescent blue with reflections of each of the trigonal pyramid's corners visible.  The trigonal pyramid is a lighter pearlescent blue.  And we can't forget that yellow dude with the black outline.  He could be 3D if you want to put the time into him, but the 3D trigonal pyramid with the sphere inside is what I'm looking for most.

Attached is my sketch:


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 4, 2002)

wdw:

The X Windows red "X" that I'm imagining is on a transparent/translucent cube, just the like one you made for Netscape (same cube angles/perspective) with the red "X" plainly visible on the sides facing the viewer's eyes and the other "X's" on the other sides slightly visible.  I don't know if an "X" on the top would be too much with the transparency/translucency.

Attached is my sketch on your cube:


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 4, 2002)

wdw:

Here is the red "X" that I have:


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 4, 2002)

wdw:

If you could make these as well as some others I have in mind, these icons would be some really cool killer icons that will fill the Linux community with envy.

I don't have the software or the time right now to mess with these sketches in trying to make them into icons.  That's where you guys with the design stuff come in.  Good luck and thank you very much for what you've done.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 4, 2002)

wdw:

That Netscape Cube perspective you came up with is nice.  I really like it.  It looks much better than the one for the Linux distributions.


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 4, 2002)

To tell you the truth. The only reason I made that icon was because I knew I knew how to make a cube. I'm not great at 3D graphics (yet) and I'm not sure I can make what you're asking for. 

But I'll give it a shot and get back to you.


----------



## evildan (Feb 20, 2002)

chemistry_geek,

I like you're idea, although I don't like AOL.. I'm working on something tonight... I might have what you're looking for in a day or so.

You made it very easy by attaching the sketch as you did.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 20, 2002)

evildan,

I made the sketches of the AOL Instant Messenger icon and I imagined the "X" for X Windows though I used wdw's cube perspective because I like it so much.  wdw did an excellant job on the Netscape Icon.  In fact, I think wdw's Netscape icon should be submitted to Slashdot because their current Netscape icon looks horrible.  With Kathleen Fent "Re-decorating" Slashdot, it might be a good idea, though I'm a new member to Slashdot, I don't know how to post a new topic or make suggestions yet - haven't had time to sit down and figure things out yet.


----------



## evildan (Feb 21, 2002)

chemistry_geek,

Sorry about that... I edited my post, as I said, I have started creating your idea... Are you still interested in developing the Icon?

I am not looking for credit. I just liked your idea and the design crowd I belong to has not had a project to keep me busy for a few weeks, so I'm a bit board.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 21, 2002)

evildan,

I figured it was just a mix-up.  I do it too often.  I have all kinds of ideas for icons and pictures, screensavers, but no knowledge of how to actually do it, or the software, or the time to learn it at the moment.  I'm really busy right now writing my thesis.  I can send some ideas with more sketches if you like.


----------



## Trip (Mar 15, 2002)

wdw_: How did you get so good at making icons? Do you make them under OSX? What software/tools do you use?

Keep up the awsome work man!


----------

